# mountain bike for dirt jumper



## FordRaptor (Jul 28, 2014)

hi there guys I am looking a getting into dj and I have been offered a trade for my mountain bike I have been offered a 2012 gt ruckus do you think it is a good deal my bike for the dj here are pics


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

What brand/model is your bike? I can't make out the red writing.....

If it were me, yes, I would definitely trade if I wanted to jump.


----------



## Dirtjumper02 (May 20, 2014)

No question, definitely do it.


----------



## launchpad mcquack (Feb 28, 2014)

WTF, who the hell would trade a DJ Ruckus for that POS?!? Something's fishy.


----------



## pceby (Jul 17, 2014)

I agree with the guy above.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Why does one pic of the ruckus have reflectors on the spokes, the other doesn't?


----------



## IdahoLee (Apr 7, 2014)

Make sure that the Ruckus is not stolen.


----------

